# 글 끝에 정리해서 쓸만한 요지 고르기...



## bonbon2023

글을 쓰고 제일 마지막에 전체 글을 정리할 수 있을 만한 문장 하나를 더 쓰려고 하는데 1번과 2번 중에 뭘 골라서 쓰는 게 좋을까요? 1번 문장 먼저 적어 보니 글이 좀 흐려지는 것 같아서 2번을 생각해냈는데 2번을 써서 정리하는 게 낫겠죠? 

로빈슨 크루소의 이야기는 오랫 동안 사람들을 매혹시켰다. 이 이야기는 영국 요크출신의 로빈슨 크루소가 항해 중 난파하여 무인도에서 표류되면서 겪은 파란만장한 이야기를 그린다. 
세상은 우리가 태어날 때부터 단지 생물체의 구성단위에 지나치지 않는 우리를 사회적 구성원으로 변화시킨다. 모든 인간은 역사의 매 단계에서 사회 속으로 태어나며 유아기때부터 사회안의 틀에서 자아를 형성하기 시작한다. (......) 
앞서 말한 것처럼 초기의 사람의 생각은 다른 사람들로부터 오며 언어와 환경은 그 개인의 특성을 알아낼 수 있게 도와준다. 사회에서 떨어지게 된 개인은 언어과 생각에 장애가 오거나 아예 불가능하게 될 수도 있을 것이다. 로빈슨 크루소 이야기의 이야기가 지속될 수 있는 매력은 사회로부터 독립된 주인공이라는 한 번쯤 사람들이 환상을 가져봤을 만한 상황을 연출한 덕분이라고 본다. 그 연출은 현실성과는 거리가 있는 것이다. 즉, 1.사회와 개인은 서로 상호 보완적 관계이다./2.인간은 사회에서 완전히 독립해서 살 수 없다.


----------



## wildsunflower

bonbon2023 said:


> 글을 쓰고 제일 마지막에 전체 글을 정리할 수 있을 만한 문장 하나를 더 쓰려고 하는데 1번과 2번 중에 뭘 골라서 쓰는 게 좋을까요? 1번 문장 먼저 적어 보니 글이 좀 흐려지는 것 같아서 2번을 생각해냈는데 2번을 써서 정리하는 게 낫겠죠?
> 
> 로빈슨 크루소의 이야기는 오랫 동안 사람들을 매혹시켰다. 이 이야기는 영국 요크출신의 로빈슨 크루소가 항해 중 난파하여 무인도에서 표류되면서 겪은 파란만장한 이야기를 그린다.
> 세상은 우리가 태어날 때부터 단지 생물체의 구성단위에 지나치지 않는 우리를 사회적 구성원으로 변화시킨다. 모든 인간은 역사의 매 단계에서 사회 속으로 태어나며 유아기때부터 사회안의 틀에서 자아를 형성하기 시작한다. (......)
> 앞서 말한 것처럼 초기의 사람의 생각은 다른 사람들로부터 오며 언어와 환경은 그 개인의 특성을 알아낼 수 있게 도와준다. 사회에서 떨어지게 된 개인은 언어과 생각에 장애가 오거나 아예 불가능하게 될 수도 있을 것이다. 로빈슨 크루소 이야기의 이야기가 지속될 수 있는 매력은 사회로부터 독립된 주인공이라는 한 번쯤 사람들이 환상을 가져봤을 만한 상황을 연출한 덕분이라고 본다. 그 연출은 현실성과는 거리가 있는 것이다. 즉, 1.사회와 개인은 서로 상호 보완적 관계이다./2.인간은 사회에서 완전히 독립해서 살 수 없다.



1번 문장보다 2번 문장이 본문장과 더 연관이 있고, 깔끔하게 정리하는 둣 합니다. 그건 그렇다 하고, "로빈슨 크루소 이야기의 이야기가"에서 "이야기"가 반복되는 이유로 좀 어색하게 들립니다. "로빈슨 크루소 이야기가"가 더 낳지 않은가 합니다.


----------



## Rance

흠...제 생각은 조금 다릅니다.
사회가 개인에게 끼치는 영향력은 글개요에서 보이나 그 반대의 경우는 생략되었는지는 모르지만 그 설명이 미미하다고 보므로 상호관계라는 주장은 비록 틀리지는 않지만 문맥상 약간은 뜬금 없이 들릴수도 있습니다.
아무래도 글취지에는 2번 문장이 더 근접하지 않나 싶습니다.

이건 사족이지만 "독립해서 성장할 수 없다"에 더 취지에 가까운 것 같네요.


----------



## bonbon2023

좋은 의견들 감사드립니다.  고쳐쓰는 데 도움됐습니다.


----------

